

Emotely Turns your Phones into Wireless Controllers - endergen
http://emotely.com/

======
endergen
The cool thing about our system is that Controllers are built using just HTML,
CSS, and Javascript. So once built they will run identically on all major
Phone Platforms with no modification.

We are excited about new browser features such as WebGL, WebSockets, and
Audio. We believe native Browser apps are really going to take a large step
forward in richness this year.

Please do fire off any questions to info@emotely.com or leave a comment here.

~~~
swehner
When you say you don't need different apps for different phones ("Controllers
are built using just HTML, CSS, and Javascript."), you do need some "native"
code at the other end (what is being controlled).

Do you have a protocol worked out? Or is there one ready to use?

Cheers,

Stephan

~~~
endergen

      When you say you don't need different apps for different phones ("Controllers are built using just HTML, CSS, and Javascript."), you do need some "native" code at the other end (what is being controlled).

We're trying to make it zero install for the receiving end, but there has to
be fallback. But there are certain where it is almost unusable if you maintain
that goal.

    
    
      Do you have a protocol worked out? Or is there one ready to use?

People always have different definitions of protocols. So to be clear: The
transport is abstracted for getting messages between devices. As far as the
SDK user's code is concerned it's just getting input events like in a regular
input loop.

    
    
      Cheers,
      Stephan

Thanks for the questions.

------
yanavery
Wow! Awesome idea ...

~~~
endergen
Thanks

